
GitHub restricting Iranian civilians access to its free services - kiapanahirad
As of July 25th, GitHub abruptly restricted Iranian (and some other countries) users access to its free services depriving them of even accessing their own private repositories.
Not only this is against the nature of open communication&#x2F;collaboration, but also people can&#x27;t even download a copy of their code as a last resort (e.g. moving to some other service provider)<p>You can find a sample article written by one of the fellow Iranian software developers here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@hamed&#x2F;github-blocked-my-account-and-they-think-im-developing-nuclear-weapons-e7e1fe62cb74
======
dang
Recent related discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20531039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20531039)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20526039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20526039)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20493699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20493699)

------
carlosdp
It’s US law, they don’t have a choice.

~~~
tomohawk
It's Iranian government behavior.

------
A4ET8a8uTh0
edit. removed

